# St. Francis and **** Rapids



## humblebee (May 18, 2014)

I was out on Friday and found 2 yellow morels while walking in St. Francis and on Saturday I found 2 more near the Rum River. Later on Sat.I ended up at a park in **** Rapids and found 3 healthy blacks.


----------



## theotherredmeat (May 22, 2014)

In the same 10sq yds., picked a boatload of blacks/greys and yellows yesterday Crow river area


----------



## elusive1 (May 24, 2014)

Started a face book group for Minnesota Morel Mushroom Hunters, Here is the link https://www.facebook.com/groups/501700896597783/members/


----------

